# Aprende todo lo que puedas, que te ayudará mucho en el futuro.



## Martoo

Hallo alles; tengo una duda traduciendo esta frase al alemán:

*Aprende todo lo que puedas, que te ayudará mucho en el futuro.*

Mi intento:

_*Lern (du) alles was du kannst, dass das dir in Zukunft sehr helfen wird.*_

Tengo dudas con el primer "du" si es indispensable y con la repetición sonora de "dass das". A lo mejor estoy pensando mucho en español. 

Desde ya, dankesehr!


----------



## lagartija68

el primer du no es necesario, es más , diría que no corresponde. ...

Y en lugar de dass, deberías haber escrito "weil" o "da" porque es causal.


Yo diría "Lern alles, was du kannst, weil das dir in der Zukunft sehr nützlich sein kann.


----------



## Martoo

Bien! Muy bueno el ejemplo, todo en presente mejor.


----------



## elroy

lagartija68 said:


> Lern alles, was du kannst, weil das dir *dir das* in der Zukunft sehr nützlich sein kann.


Mi propuesta:

_Lerne alles, was du kannst, denn das wird dir in Zukunft sehr helfen._


lagartija68 said:


> el primer du no es necesario, es más , diría que no corresponde.


----------



## Tonerl

_*O en pocas palabras:

Lern all das was du kannst, das wird (für dich) in Zukunft sehr hilfreich sein*_


----------



## Martoo

elroy said:


> _Lerne alles, was du kannst, denn das wird dir in Zukunft sehr helfen._



Gracias elroy   
te hago 2 consultas: 
es lo mismo conjugar lern - lern*e* en modo imperativo de la 2da persona?
se podría intercambiar *denn* por *weil *como en el ejemplo de lagartija68? (y viceversa en tú ejemplo)

Saludos!


----------



## elroy

Martoo said:


> es lo mismo conjugar lern - lern*e* en modo imperativo de la 2da persona?


 Creo que “lern” es una contracción coloquial (con lo cual lo escribiría con apóstrofe). ¿@Tonerl?


Martoo said:


> se podría intercambiar *denn* por *weil *como en el ejemplo de lagartija68? (y viceversa en tú ejemplo)


 Sí, pero se tendría que adaptar el orden de palabras según cuál escojas (mira mi mensaje anterior).


----------



## Martoo

Tonerl said:


> _*Lern all das was du kannst, das wird (für dich) in Zukunft sehr hilfreich sein*_



Me gusta el inicio de ésta, se asemeja al español.    



elroy said:


> Creo que “lern” es una contracción coloquial (con lo cual lo escribiría con apóstrofe).  ¿@Tonerl? *OK * *Cualquier cosa dirá Tonerl.*
> 
> Sí, pero se tendría que adaptar el orden de palabras según cuál escojas (mira mi mensaje anterior).
> *Ahora sí lo veo.. difícil será recordarlo *


----------



## elroy

No es tan difícil. Con “weil” el verbo conjugado va en posición final, con “denn” en posición segunda:

Ich esse Käse, weil er mir *schmeckt*.
Ich esse Käse, denn er *schmeckt* mir.

Er hat mich angerufen, weil er das Problem nicht lösen *konnte*.
Er hat mich angerufen, denn er *konnte* das Problem nicht lösen.


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> _*Creo que “lern” es una contracción coloquial*_



_*Tienes razón Elroy, es coloquial, al igual que:* 
*Ich glaub(e) dir nicht
Ich geh(e)  jetzt ins Bett, etc...*_


----------



## Martoo

elroy said:


> Con “weil” el verbo conjugado va en posición final, con “denn” en posición segunda



Trataré de recordarlo  Thanks mod!


----------



## Martoo

Tonerl said:


> _*Ich glaub(e) dir nicht
> Ich geh(e)  jetzt ins Bett, etc...*_



*ich hab*... ese también lo vi.

Saludos!


----------

